# Team America - The Movie



## michaeledward (Aug 2, 2004)

Paramount Pictures is releasing a new movie, have you heard about it?

Team America.

It's been on Drudge .... Check out the trailer here:

www.teamamerica.com

Mike


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 6, 2004)

Hmmmm.  Wish I'd known. :rofl:


----------

